# Making your own colour bath or semi permanent hair colour



## chameleonmary (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all!

I have just cut ma hair and have realised how damaged it used to be from all the permanent hair colour I used... 

I have been told a semi permanent colour or a colour bath can give a good colour payoff without being as damaging as a normal permanent colour.

I usually stock up on hair colour from my salon supplier but I was wondering if I could make my own mix of colour with peroxide and colour but in a weaker dilution.

Does anyone know how I can do this?

Thankyou!!!


----------

